# Ferret found



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Entire male, no microchip, Bradley, Huddersfield

Found under my stud pen this morning.

Liz


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

lizward said:


> Entire male, no microchip, Bradley, Huddersfield
> 
> Found under my stud pen this morning.
> 
> Liz


Have you knocked on doors near by?


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

She is now back with her owner. It turns out she lives on a houseboat and had been missing for a week.

Liz


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Thats fantastic news, I am sorry you didnt get to keep her though as ferrets are lovely pets


----------



## petsrightmeow (Sep 27, 2011)

Im glad to hear that the ferret is back with its owner!!:thumbup:


----------

